# Not sure why



## ziggyross (Sep 21, 2013)

Okay so I have made some bubble a couple of times over the last few months. I used the same product and methods for making it each time. The first time the bubble came out dark and it was like play dough, never dried out completely.
The second time it came out it was sand colored and dried out in a day and can be crushed to a fine powder.

Can anyone tell me what causes such a big difference.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 21, 2013)

different strain produce different types of thrichsomes that is why bubble comes out so different from batch to batch


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 21, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> different strain produce different types of thrichsomes that is why bubble comes out so different from batch to batch



Ozzie this was from the same plant.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 21, 2013)

The time you harvest can have a effect too. the more mature the fuller the thrich are with essential oils(thc,cbn,cbd) I think the more amber the more sticky the trichisomes are


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 21, 2013)

Hmmm, well maybe the first batch had more bud then fan leaves. They both worked that's all that counts i guess.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 21, 2013)

A darker color generally indicates that you have more leaf material in the hash.  That could be what didn't dry out and what caused it to stick together.


----------

